# How many NBA players have ever average 20-10 in their career?



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

No one has averaged triple double in his career. Oscar Robertson did it for a single season in '61-'62 (the same year Wilt averaged 50.4 ppg) with 30.8 ppg, 11.4 apg and 12.5 rpg. 

Wilt Chamberlain in '67-'68 averaged 24.3 ppg, 23.8 rpg and 8.6 apg.
Magic Johnson in '81-'82 averaged 18.6 ppg, 9.5 apg and 9.6 rpg
In the 2007 Playoffs. Jason Kidd averaged a triple double with 14.6 ppg, 10.9 rpg and 10.9 apg

How many NBA players have ever average 20-10 in their career?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

A *lot*...


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Career average, not single season average.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Answer is square root of 361. Srs.


----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

19


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

17.

10 ppg and 20 rpg: Bill Russell

20 ppg and 10 rpg: Wilt Chamberlain, Bob Pettit, Walt Bellamy, Elgin Baylor, Elvin Hayes, Moses Malone, Charles Barkley, Tim Duncan, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar, Hakeem Olajuwon, Shaquille O'Neal, David Robinson, Billy Cunningham, Karl Malone, Bob Lanier, Larry Bird


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> 17.
> 
> *10 ppg and 20 rpg: Bill Russell*














> 20 ppg and 10 rpg: Wilt Chamberlain, Bob Pettit, Walt Bellamy, Elgin Baylor, Elvin Hayes, Moses Malone, Charles Barkley, Tim Duncan, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar, Hakeem Olajuwon, Shaquille O'Neal, David Robinson, Billy Cunningham, Karl Malone, Bob Lanier, Larry Bird


I'm also counting Blake Griffin's rookie season and Alex Groza (before the mods banned him for trolling).


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Good call, I suppose they should both count. Tim Duncan is almost certainly going to fall off the list before he's done. Might even be after next season. He'll need to average at least 12 ppg.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Duncan is the only active player?

How about Zach, Dirk, KG, Gasol and D-Ho?


----------



## Xeneise (Jul 5, 2010)

Ballscientist said:


> Duncan is the only active player?
> 
> How about Zach, Dirk, KG, Gasol and D-Ho?


http://www.basketball-reference.com/

None have 20/10.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Er, Nowitzki never averaged 10 rpg in a single season. He certainly hasn't done so throughout his career.


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

The three closest to 20/10 in points and assists would be:

Magic Johnson 19.5/11.2
Oscar Robertson 25.7/9.5
Isiah Thomas 19.2/9.3


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

VCHighFly said:


> The three closest to 20/10 in points and assists would be:
> 
> Magic Johnson 19.5/11.2
> Oscar Robertson 25.7/9.5
> Isiah Thomas 19.2/9.3


Interesting! how about steve nash?


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

Ballscientist said:


> Interesting! how about steve nash?


Not in the ballpark in assists because of his early years and never got close in points for any single season in his career. You do know the internet is all around us, though, right?

http://www.basketball-reference.com/players/n/nashst01.html


----------



## ndirishfan67 (Jun 27, 2020)

A career 20/10 average is quite an accomplishment. A lot of people don't realize there is only one person ever who has a career 20/10/5 average. He just so happens to be the founder of the 50/40/90 club for FG, 3pt, FT % for a season. In my humble opinion, Larry Legend was the greatest all-around player to have ever played, and he accomplished everything with a structurally damaged back injury for more than half of his shortened career.


----------



## Khitsane (Aug 3, 2020)

GNG said:


> I'm also counting Blake Griffin's rookie season and Alex Groza (before the mods banned him for trolling).


True to this 





Loan2Host







tii.ai


----------

